# Probleme mit Linux-Datei-Systemen

## LuxJux

Ich hab meinen /home auf sda6 installiert, mit ext3. (1,44 TerraByte)

Dann hab ich zwei Dateien reinkopiert. Nun will TrueImage 64 Gigabyte an INodes rescuen.

Geht's vielleicht auch einfacher ?

----------

## Annaberlin

warum ext3?

----------

## mike155

Hallo LuxJux.

ich habe Deine Frage mehrfach gelesen. Leider verstehe ich nicht, worum es geht:

Ich verstehe nicht, was Du erreichen willst.

Ich verstehe nicht, was das Problem ist.

Ich verstehe nicht, was Du schon getan hast, um das Problem zu lösen.

ich verstehe nicht, was Deine Frage ist.

Vielleicht liegt das an meiner Blödheit - deswegen habe ich erst mal abgewartet, ob jemand anders eine Antwort postet. Da bisher aber niemand geantwortet hat, geht es wohl nicht nur mir so.

Hier im Forum gibt es viele, die gerne helfen und Fragen beantworten. Aber Du musst uns auch eine Chance geben. Wie wärs, Du fängst noch mal von vorne an und postest noch einmal genau, was Du erreichen willst, was das Problem ist, was Du schon probiert hast und was Deine Frage ist?

Viele Grüße

Mike

----------

## LuxJux

 *Annaberlin wrote:*   

> warum ext3?

 

Hatte ich bei meiner allerersten Installation von Ubuntu vorgeschlagen bekommen. 

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> [*]Ich verstehe nicht, was Du schon getan hast, um das Problem zu lösen.

 

Beinahe hätte ich ReiserFS installiert, bis beim Nachforschen im Netz Themen mit verlorenen Dateien aufgetaucht sind.

Was will ich ?

Das Dateisystem sollte stabil, schnell und sicher sein. Und nicht 64 Gigabyte an INodes verbraten

----------

## Treborius

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

>  *Annaberlin wrote:*   warum ext3? 
> 
> Hatte ich bei meiner allerersten Installation von Ubuntu vorgeschlagen bekommen. 
> 
>  *mike155 wrote:*   [*]Ich verstehe nicht, was Du schon getan hast, um das Problem zu lösen. 
> ...

 

1) du weisst schon was ein inode ist?

2) wenn dir der standardwert für die anzahl der inodes zu hoch ist, dann kannst du den beim erstellen des filesystems auch mit angeben

```

mkfs -t ext4 -N iNumberOfINodes /dev/XdY

```

3) was hat trueimage damit zu tun?

----------

## LuxJux

Das juckt mich als Win-Umsteiger relativ wenig.

Bisher wurde ich vom Forum sehr wohlwollend aufgenommen.

Sollte das jemand besser oder verständnisvoller erklären können...(da meine Kenntnisse nicht ausreichen)

Ich ziehe mich aus dieser Diskussion zurück und gebe das Thema zum HiJacken frei

Edit:

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 3) was hat trueimage damit zu tun?

 

64Gigabyte an NULL-Daten zu speichern erscheint mir ziemlich sinnlos

----------

## alexander_ro

Ja stimmt Microsoft schreibt Dir vor was und wie Du Windows benutzen darfst das ist ein Grundsätzlicher Unterschied zu Linux und im besonderen zu Gentoo. Gentoo schreibt Dir nicht vor was Du tun darfst dafür musst Du mehr Mitdenken und auch Technische Hintergründe lernen wollen. Freiheit erfordert immer eigen Initiative. Das ist anstrengend und deshalb lässt sich auch die Masse der Menschen bereitwillig von Konzernen und Regierungen ausbeuten und bevormunden. Ich vermute Du gehörst da auch dazu und solltest besser bei Windows bleiben. Trotzdem noch eine kleine Erklärung worum es geht.

In den Inodes werden die Verzeichnisse und Dateien verwalten das als Null-Daten zu bezeichnen zeugt von null Technischem Verständnis. Über das was man nicht versteht sollte man sich nicht aufregen. Da ich in puncto Windows keine Ahnung habe kannst Du mir sicher sagen wie viel Speicher an Verwaltungsinformation ein NTFS Filesystem bei Deiner Platten größe belegt?

Da es bei einem defekt auf der Platte zur Rekonstruktion der Dateien die noch in lesbaren Sektoren gespeichert sind wichtig ist das man die Inodes noch lesen kann werden diese mehrfach verteile auf der Platte redundant gespeichert. Das dient der von Dir an das Filesystem gestellten Forderung stabil und sicher zu sein. Belegt aber zusätzlichen Speicherplatz. ext3/4 gelten zu recht als sehr Robuste Filesysteme.

Wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben steht kannst Du die Anzahl der Inodes selbst beim formatieren mit dem Kommando mkfs festlegen. Wie viele Inodes Du brauchst hängt davon ab wie groß Deine Dateien sind. Weil Du dann mehr oder weniger einzelne Dateien auf Deiner Platte unterbringen kannst. Hier Schaft das Linux Filesystem Dir die Freiheit es an Deine Gegebenheiten anzupassen und auch die Speicherausnutzung zu verbessern. Das bietet so weit mir bekannt NTFS nicht und es gilt was Microsoft Dir vorschreibt.

Deine Platte hat wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe und ich verrechne mich nie ca. 1433 Gigabyte hier wegen 64 Gigabyte die der Verwaltung und Sicherheit Deiner Daten dienen so einen Aufriss zu machen finde ich etwas kleinlich. Zumal ich mir relativ sicher bin das Windows mit seinem NTFS das auch nicht besser hin bekommt.

----------

## schmidicom

Bei TrueImage wundert es mich nicht die Bohne das es unfähig ist mit einem ext3/4 vernünftig umzugehen und deshalb absurd große Backups erzeugt, vermutlich macht das Teil ein komprimiertes RAW-Backup. Selbst unter Windows ist TrueImage alles andere als empfehlenswert, ich selbst habe als IT-Techniker schon etliche Windows-Installationen gesehen welche wegen genau dieser "Backup-Lösung" (ROFL) unwiederbringlich das zeitliche segneten. Zerstörte Bootloader, Systemtreiber die beim Start instant einen Bluescreen erzeugen und eine vermurkste Registry wären da mal drei Beispiele aus meinem persönlichen Erfahrungsschatz mit Produkten von Acronis.

Ich persönlich benutze wenn es denn schon eine professionelle Lösung sein soll Programme von Paragon, damit ist bis jetzt noch nie etwas schief gegangen und die Backups ließen sich immer wiederherstellen selbst dann wenn an der Hardware so einiges geändert werden musste.

@LuxJux

Unter Linux hast du eine große Auswahl an vielen stabilen Dateisystemen und wenn dir die Art und Weise wie ext2/3/4 funktioniert nicht gefällt solltest du dir die Zeit nehmen und etwas aussuchen das dir besser gefällt. Im Internet wirst du mit einer einfachen Google-Suche schnell diverse Seiten findet wo die verfügbaren Dateisysteme im Vergleich erklärt werden.

Für den Anfang wäre aber wohl die Seite von Ubuntu auch nicht allzu verkehrt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystem/

----------

